# Sawdust on comb?



## AlCol (Oct 4, 2013)

Hello everyone,

I lost a hive this spring and cleaned it from the dead bees. However I left the partially filled frames in the hive and closed the entrance. Of course many tiny black ants found their way in and had a party! Not really a big deal but then I noticed that some combs were partially covered with a fine yellowish powder, like fine sawdust. See picture. Does that come fron the ants or is it something else?

Thanks for your help.

Al


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

bits of beeswax removed to get to the good stuff, usually a sure sign of robbing in a live hive


----------



## aunt betty (May 4, 2015)

Yellow powder in a bee hive and it's not pollen? Not sure just had to throw that out there.


----------



## GSkip (Dec 28, 2014)

Looks like wax moth trails.


----------



## Jim 134 (Dec 1, 2007)

Is this fully drawn plastic comb? If it is I would say wax moth trails.

BEE HAPPY Jim 134


----------



## AlCol (Oct 4, 2013)

Jim 134 said:


> Is this fully drawn plastic comb? If it is I would say wax moth trails.
> 
> BEE HAPPY Jim 134


I use wood frame with a plastic foundation. Is there a link between plastic and wax moth?


----------



## m0dem (May 14, 2016)

Is that some weird type of mold?
It looks almost like it grew there.


----------



## cervus (May 8, 2016)

AlCol said:


> I use wood frame with a plastic foundation. Is there a link between plastic and wax moth?


Not a link per se, but the larvae will tunnel between the comb and the plastic foundation while leaving the outside surface of the comb intact. They leave linear "trails". It looks like that is what you have, IMO. Also noticed what looks like webbing in the lower left corner of your first picture. Another tell-tale sign.


----------



## robinh (Jun 19, 2014)

Wax Moth


----------



## COAL REAPER (Jun 24, 2014)

yes, moths


----------



## m0dem (May 14, 2016)

m0dem said:


> Is that some weird type of mold?
> It looks almost like it grew there.


No one heard me say that. ^ That was stupid.

I looks like wax moth, if you look at other pictures of wax moth damage.


----------



## CessnaGirl (Jan 7, 2014)

robinh said:


> Wax Moth


Ditto ditto ditto. Should have frozen for 48 hours to kill eggs/larvae. I learned that the hard way, too. They ruin gorgeous drawn combs.


----------

